

Hello ECMA-408, the new official Dart Programming Language Specification … - priteshjain
https://plus.google.com/+dartlang/posts/DnCSv8jrXMF

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=dart+specification#!/story/forever...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=dart+specification#!/story/forever/0/dart%20specification)

